

Repetitive pop songs 'more likely to be hits' - sublimino
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/11314624/Repetitive-pop-songs-more-likely-to-be-hits.html

======
ColinWright
Relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8795150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8795150)

